# Chinese Chongqing in the UK???



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

Are there any Chinese Chongqing Dogs in the UK? 
They are a rare breed of dog native to the Chongqing city of China, and are also very rare in China, just wondering if any on our shores? 
or if anyone knows anything about them...

never seen anything like them before...


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

the only place it is recognised is China so your chances of getting a very rare unknown breed elsewhere are pretty slim x


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

im sure they in the US too...


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

They may well be, but the problem is the gene pool on the dogs that are here must be so small mustn't it? Not likely to get a healthy dog is the foundation stock that everyone is breeding from is inbred. :scared:

Since countries like China declared pet keeping bourgeois in communist times they slayed hundreds of dogs and native breeds like this really suffered.

I'd get a thai ridgeback or a Franch bulldog if I wanted similar I think.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

i would love to help resue a breed like this... well cute


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Chinese Chongqing puppy ? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

That was asked only a month ago, i've never come across them in the uk. I've seen similar dogs that are french bulldogs x staffies which is quite interesting. Good luck in your search. :thumbup:


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

10000 Euros thats madness.....


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

harmeetjohal said:


> i would love to help resue a breed like this... well cute


Breeds die out for a reason though!  And they're entirely man made so what's stopping you making your own?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how cute are they!! never heard of them before


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

LOVE IT!

Looks like a cross between a staffy and a french bull dog!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

London Dogwalker said:


> Breeds die out for a reason though!  And they're entirely man made so what's stopping you making your own?


the a very old breed and date back as far as 206 B.C.E back to the Han Dynasty :scared:
The Chinese Chongqing dog is an ancient and unique breed, thought to have been in existence since the Han dynasty in China. The origin of this breed is Chongqing, located in the southwestern region of the China. The Chongqing dogs are used for hunting ( scent hound ) and protection of the home, they are good working dog and family companion. 
The Chinese Chongqing dog is quite different from many western breeds, it is known that many western breeds are "man-made", but the Chinese Chongqing dog is a "natural" breed. They were bred for centuries with little regard for conformation, but solely for their working capabilities, and in the old days, geographical isolation make the breed remained pure without the interference from the outside( Introductions to Chongqing ). They shaped by the forces of nature, natural selection has successfully eliminated undesirable traits in the breed. Therefore, no known major health problems exist in the Chinese Chongqing dog


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

b.u.m.p to the top


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I doubt there would be any in the UK as they are such a rare breed (being made rarer by the silly chinese government )

but they are beautiful and i'd love to meet one, absoloutely stunning dogs.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

It must be me then, I think they look hideous!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

miti999 said:


> It must be me then, I think they look hideous!


nope i agree with you. can't see the slighest attraction to the them tbo.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

miti999 said:


> It must be me then, I think they look hideous!





dexter said:


> nope i agree with you. can't see the slighest attraction to the them tbo.


Glad it's not just me then:lol:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

There was a thread on champdogs a while back where someone had imported two from China to the UK. The thread seems to have vanished but I've found a link to the vieo of the dogs. I quite like them. They say they will breed them in the comments, too.

YouTube - Chinese Chongqing Dog & Bulldog


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> There was a thread on champdogs a while back where someone had imported two from China to the UK. The thread seems to have vanished but I've found a link to the vieo of the dogs. I quite like them. They say they will breed them in the comments, too.
> 
> YouTube - Chinese Chongqing Dog & Bulldog


smaller then i thought! but wow that bull dog is a chunky thing!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The Chinese Chongqing Dog/About us

in the uk?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> The Chinese Chongqing Dog/About us
> 
> in the uk?


Coatia i think.

They are little mangy looking to me. Very sparse covering of hair in areas.

Not a dog id go for (looks wise - personality is a different matter), but we are all attracted to different breeds.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Humm something I quiet like about them actually. Not usually my type but quiet sweet really.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Looks like a cross between a staffy and a french bull dog!


i was going to say more shar pei x frenchy


----------



## Sinead mitchell (Mar 12, 2017)

We have just brought in the very 1st chongqing to the uk and ireland


----------



## Sinead mitchell (Mar 12, 2017)

You'll find us on instagram as chinese_chongqing


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2017)

This is an old thread from 2010.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sinead mitchell said:


> We have just brought in the very 1st chongqing to the uk and ireland
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881


Welcome to the forum 
Is that the same dog in both pictures? The colouring looks so different 
I've never heard of the breed - are they classed as hairless? The fur appears so fine
Kind of look like a sharpie cross French bulldog with the chiseled crested hairless gene thrown in.


----------



## Sinead mitchell (Mar 12, 2017)

Fleur said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Is that the same dog in both pictures? The colouring looks so different
> I've never heard of the breed - are they classed as hairless? The fur appears so fine
> Kind of look like a sharpie cross French bulldog with the chiseled crested hairless gene thrown in.


Yeah it's the same dog they have hair but very fine and some bald parts


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Sinead mitchell Hope you don't mind me asking what made you want this particular breed and go to all the trouble of bringing one to the uk?
And we don't know his/her name yet? 
Do you hope to bring more over and establish them as a breed in the UK/Europe or is that you just fell in love with this particular one and they will be your only one?
I'm slightly facinated


----------



## Sinead mitchell (Mar 12, 2017)

Fleur said:


> @Sinead mitchell Hope you don't mind me asking what made you want this particular breed and go to all the trouble of bringing one to the uk?
> And we don't know his/her name yet?
> Do you hope to bring more over and establish them as a breed in the UK/Europe or is that you just fell in love with this particular one and they will be your only one?
> I'm slightly facinated


Hi, his name is ZAEN-HO, my husband and his friend have been watching this breed for the last two and have always wanted one but could never find a reputable breeder close enough, then finally we got one. We have a girl also coming this week so will be helping to establish the breed further down the line but at the minute we are just happy to have such a rare puppy in our family


----------



## Perry Braun (Jan 2, 2019)

I am interested in getting one of these dogs. Where can I get one, prices and information?


----------



## Midlands Chongqing dogs (Aug 13, 2019)

harmeetjohal said:


> Are there any Chinese Chongqing Dogs in the UK?
> They are a rare breed of dog native to the Chongqing city of China, and are also very rare in China, just wondering if any on our shores?
> or if anyone knows anything about them...
> 
> never seen anything like them before...


Hi, I know this is an old post but would just like to say that yes these are in the uk and I currently have a litter, 1 male and 1 female, I've have mum and dad with me too and have known and researched the breed for about 5 years. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Midlands Chongqing dogs said:


> Hi, I know this is an old post but would just like to say that yes these are in the uk and I currently have a litter, 1 male and 1 female, I've have mum and dad with me too and have known and researched the breed for about 5 years. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


Really rare, almost extinct, breed, someone asks about where to get a puppy on a 9 yr old thread
And
You just happen to have a current litter, with two available?

Ten foot and bargepole are just two of the, more polite, words that come to mind


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> Really rare, almost extinct, breed, someone asks about where to get a puppy on a 9 yr old thread
> And
> You just happen to have a current litter, with two available?
> 
> Ten foot and bargepole are just two of the, more polite, words that come to mind


https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/users/1268460


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/users/1268460


How much 
I didn't doubt it
Just wouldn't touch it
Plus
I got better things to spend that much on, than a dodgily bred dog, that cannot be proven to not be a crossbreed


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Really rare, almost extinct, breed, someone asks about where to get a puppy on a 9 yr old thread
> And
> You just happen to have a current litter, with two available?
> 
> Ten foot and bargepole are just two of the, more polite, words that come to mind


In fairness, there was months between the last person asking, and this person replying.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

MilleD said:


> In fairness, there was months between the last person asking, and this person replying.


True
My middle name is cynical


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Midlands Chongqing dogs said:


> Hi, I know this is an old post but would just like to say that yes these are in the uk and I currently have a litter, 1 male and 1 female, I've have mum and dad with me too and have known and researched the breed for about 5 years. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


It's against rules to sell animals through the forum.


----------

